# Hunters encouraged to reserve wheelchair-accessible hunting blindat Sleepy Hollow Sta



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

close print viewprint friendly email this page  

*Hunters encouraged to reserve wheelchair-accessible hunting blind at Sleepy Hollow State Park*

Contact: Tim Machowicz, 517-651-6217 or <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Agoldere%40michigan.gov">Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural Resources









Oct. 14, 2013

The Department of Natural Resources encourages hunters to take advantage of the wheelchair-accessible hunting blind available at Sleepy Hollow State Park this hunting season. The hunting blind includes a rotating floor section for easy turning and is large enough for two people, allowing for an aide to accompany a disabled user. The blind is located adjacent to open fields and wooded areas ideal for hunting.

The accessible hunting blind can be reserved by non-disabled hunters as well, but - since a disabled person receives priority in making reservations - non-disabled hunters may be removed from their reservation date if a disabled person requests that date. For more details or to reserve the hunting blind, contact Sleepy Hollow State Park at 517-651-6217.

Sleepy Hollow State Park is at 7835 E. Price Road, in Laingsburg.








The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $11 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, nonmotorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches. In addition, Recreation Passport holders can enjoy real savings at businesses and retailers that participate in the Passport Perks discount program. The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($30.50 annual; $8.40 daily) at any state park or recreation area or through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore.

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

